# NGD - Ryoji Matsuoka AM566 Classical (MIJ - Nagano)



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It just dropped into my lap last night. A friend went to Victoria to help his elderly Aunt move, and apparently she's been playing it for a while. She was going to just give it away, so he told her he'd take it to a good home. I believe it's an early 70's model made in Matsuoka's shop in Nagano, Japan.

Serial #: 721181 - This is why I think it's a '72
Model: AM566

**I took all of the following off of a thread or 2 I found. There is not a lot of info out there on this particular model**

Neck - 2 piece Mahogany with Ebony strip down middle
Fingerboard - African Ebony
Back and sides - Brazilian Rosewood (I think it's a solid body..EDIT: more likely laminate back and sides)
Top - Solid Red Cedar
Nut and Saddle - Authentic Ivory
Gold plated tuners

Hello CITES ..... how are you doing?

Before I go ahead with anything on the guitar, I need some of you guys to help me out a bit. I know some of you have experience in this type of thing, so I'd like to hear from you if any further details can be brought to my attention and if the above info holds true. Photos are coming ....sorry for the long intro. And it's only been given a cursory wipe down with a damp cloth, so it's a bit of a mess.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The lacquer on the top is heavily cracked(? is that the right term). Doesn't appear that the wood is though:









And there are a couple of chips in places:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

She's a beauty though:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Does anyone have a good solution for some paint that managed to get on the topcoat at some point? I want to be really careful with this one:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Headstock pics:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's the gig bag it came in. Thick Nylon with the velvet material inside. I'll assume it came with the guitar:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

And finally a bridge shot:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on giving this old beauty a loving home. I had a guitar that had some house paint on it (looked almost exactly like this pic of yours) and I removed it by rubbing gently with VERY fine buffing compound. It took a few repetitions.
Please wait until you hear from others that are more knowledgeable and experienced. The guitar I removed the paint from was not valuable.
ENJOY!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@greco ...thanks for that. I intend on taking it to a good Luthier before I do anything. I most likely won't even change the strings because I'd imagine a bit of a Pro setup is needed on it. Although when I played it last night the action seemed good and there wasn't a fret buzz to be found. Frets are looking in pretty decent shape as well. Normally I wouldn't baby it so much, but I really know nothing about this particular guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Rubbing compound or a polish might work to remove the paint. Wet sand for sure. You could also try mineral spirits to loosen the paint up


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I used a little bit of windex on a fiber cloth and the paint came off no problems at all. I guess the Ammonia in it takes care of the grime but doesn't effect the lacquer. Worked like a charm. I might also stand corrected on the solid back and sides. One of the techs at the Acoustic music shop mentioned that the Japanese didn't get a lot of the solid woods that were more rare like the Brazilian Rosewood. I'd still like someone to clarify if possible. One guy at another Classic guitar shop mentioned Chicago Music Exchange as a possible source of info. I'm also pretty sure the fingerboard is Rosewood, not Ebony. These came in both flavours, but when I cleaned up the guitar it looks like Rosewood. Sucked up the Lemon Oil like noth8ng as well. Probably a bit dry.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

nice gtr! a product I've been using for years is Novus ( comes in 1-2-3 strengths, 3 for heavier scratches, 2 is perfect for most anything, its so gentle, yet works great and won't take off any finish, great stuff.) 

that's a good friend you have there.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice gift! Love it. I bet it sounds unique.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Everton FC said:


> Nice gift! Love it. I bet it sounds unique.


Sounds amazing and unique...but I suppose every guitar has its own unique vibe and sound.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice acquisition! Let's hear it!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sitka.bc said:


> Nice acquisition! Let's hear it!!!


Good idea. I'll have to work on something to record soon.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Outstanding, these guitars encourage you to play with their beautiful voices.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice guitar. 

Photobucket sucks though for pasting the logo over the pics.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

StratCat said:


> Really nice guitar.
> 
> Photobucket sucks though for pasting the logo over the pics.


Yeah. I'm running everything new from Imgur now.


----------



## Harold Burt-Gerrans (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a AM562 with SN 82.795. But I got this as a Christmas gift in 1971 or 1972 and it's never been out of my possession - Therefore, the first 2 digits of the serial number can't be the year..... at least not in my model line.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The rosewood looks more like Indian Rosewood that was available in the 1970's.


----------



## RJM (Oct 14, 2020)

Dorian2 said:


> Does anyone have a good solution for some paint that managed to get on the topcoat at some point? I want to be really careful with this one:


You can use varsol to remove paint. Otherwise use a very fine pumas with a cloth and water.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

RJM said:


> You can use varsol to remove paint. Otherwise use a very fine pumas with a cloth and water.


Haha. Necro bump! I took care of it with a bit of Windex. Thanks though.


----------

